# Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!



## Ansgar (10. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,

Heute wollte ich das zusammen mit meinem Kumpel Phil mal wieder "off the rocks" (also Rockfishing) auf Snapper oder so versuchen. Phil sagte, er wuerde erst spaeter dazustossen, er muesse erst noch was erledigen. Nachdem es in der letzten Zeit nicht so wirklich gut geklappt hat mit dem Fischen nehme ich seine Abwesenheit zum Anlass mal wieder ein meiner alten, lange nicht befischten Plaetze auszuprobieren. 
Am Wasser angekommen bin ich zunaechst enttaeuscht - die Brandung koennte zu hoch sein um an meinem Platz zu fischen! Dabei hatten die im Internet 1m Swell gesagt - das sind aber mindestens 1.5m. Und das pumpt schon richtig aus Osten rein - dabei ist es noch nichtmal Tidenhoechsstand...

Naja, erstmal hingesetzt und begutachtet. Da hinten - da sieht das so aus als ob man da doch fischen koennte, die Wellen brechen da an dem kleinen Felsvorsprung  - und wenn ich von den etwas hoeheren Felsen 5m zurueck fische muesste es gehen. Sofort packe ich mein Geraet und gehe zu dem Platz. Ja, auch aus der Naehe betrachtet ist alles bestens. 
Dann faellt mir noch was auf - da sind ja Booby's (eine Vogelart) in der Luft! Die waren doch das letzte Mal im Januar und Februar hier als die warmen Stroemungen da waren!? Das ist ein gutes Zeichen! Und sie sind nicht nur in der Luft, sie schiessen auch vereinzelt ins Wasser und jagen Fische. Optimal. Die warmen Stroemungen aus dem Norden muessen doch noch gekommen sein - und ich dachte es geht hier direkt in den Winter ueber und dieses Jahr bleiben sie aus... 

Naja, erstmal ueberhaupt nen Koeder ins Wasser - und denn fange ich mir mal was Frisches. Schnell die Rute zurecht gemacht, ne Sardine ran und raus. Das Blei hat noch nicht mal den Boden beruehrt, da rappelt es schon. Ich hau an und es blitzt silbern in der Welle. Salmon denke ich bei mir. Und tatsaechlich lande ich 1 Minute spaeter nen gut 4 pfuendigen Salmon. Exzellent - den kann man gut als Koeder nehmen. Schnell filetiert und ein Stueck vom Filet auf den Haken - da muss doch was gehen! 
Die Zeit vergeht, der Tidenhoechststand kommt - und es passiert garnichts. Ich beginne mit der 2ten Rute auf Grund mit Sardinen zu fischen aber ausser 2 Haengern und Abriss der Montage passiert nichts. Mittlerweile zieht die Stroemung schon wieder maechtig raus - verdammt, best Beisszeit verpasst... 
Eigentlich wuerde ich jetzt gerne mit der Pose auf eine andere Art Fisch angeln - aber es ist heute einfach zu rauh. 
Naja, denke ich so bei mir - vielleicht mal bisschen anfuettern. Nach und nach werfe ich paar uebergebliebene Sardinen, paar alte Fischkoepfe und Graeten und so vom letzten Wochenende und das Salmon Gerippe in die Fluten. Nichts tut sich. 
Kann man ja denn eigentlich auch einpacken denke ich so bei mir. Eigentlich ein echt schoener Herbsttag, schoen warm, schoenes blaues Wasser. Hmm- bisschen schade jetzt schon abzuhauen... 
Da faellt mein Blick auf das Salmon - Filet, ein grosses Stueck habe ich garnicht benutzt. Da denke ich so bei mir - na komm, das haust Du jetzt raus und denn faengst Du hier den groessten Snapper den die Menschheit je gesehen hat. Und wenn nichts beisst ist auch egal... 
Ich schleuder das Filet mit meiner Grouper-Ausruestung (ne 3m Rute, sehr gute 50IBS und ne grosse Side Cast Rolle mit 400m 30IBS Line) an nem 60IBS Vorfach so 10m raus. Macht nichts denke ich - das Wasser ist hier bestimmt 4m tief, da geht schon was. Und mit ner anderen Ausruestung haette ich das bestimmt 300gr schwere Filet plus 150gr Blei garnicht schmeissen koennen...

Mittlerweile ist die Tide schon sehr zurueckgegangen und die Gefahr von ner Welle nassgespritzt zu werden sehr gering. Deshalb lege ich mich auf die warmen Steine und doese so vor mich hin - schau nem Falken zu wie er aus grosser Hoehe wie ein Pfeil auf irgendetwas oben am Hang runterschiesst und geniesse die Sonne. 

Da zuckelt was an der Rute, denke ich so bei mir? Bestimmt so ein kleiner Mistfisch, der das Filet zerpflueckt, das kommt hier immer vor...

Zack!!!! Mit brachialer Gewalt wird die Rute runtergerissen - ich falle fast von den Steinen runter. Die Schnur laeuft und meine Rolle dreht rueckwaerts wie verrueckt (Sidecast Rolle, hat keine Bremse). Ich springe auf, hau an - und boah!! Alter Schwede ist da Zug drauf!! Ich kann die Rute kaum halten... Grosser Rochen denke ich. So ein Scheiss - dann geht das wieder nur in 1 Richtung. Den kriegst Du hier nie raus... Aber halt, der kaempft nicht wie ein Rochen bemerke ich als der Fisch in schneller Flucht ca. 50m von der Rolle nimmt. Kein "Fluegelschlagen" wie beim Rochen, nicht dieses typische monotone Zug - Pause - Zug Verhalten. Ausserdem fische ich mein Spezialvorfach, das den Koeder ueber Grund haelt - das kann definitiv kein Rochen sein. 5 Minuten geht das so, hammerharter Druck, die Rute ein komplettes U und ich in gekruemmter Haltung auf den Klippen - und dann macht es 'Plopp' - die Schnur haengt lose durch??? 
Unglaeubig kurbel ich die Schnur ein und denke bei mir "DU IDIOT" - jetzt verlierst Du hier den obergeilen Fisch!!! 
Im Geiste ueberlege ich was ich falsch gemacht haben koennte, aber mir faellt nichts ein - vielleicht zu schnell angehauen? 
Koeder ist noch dran - nicht mal Bisspuren??
So ein Scheiss fluche ich laut... Es bleibt mir nichts anderes uebrig als den Koeder wieder rein zu schmeissen in der Hoffnung dass der Fisch wiederkommt.

Und tatsaechlich - keine 5 Minuten spaeter ein Hammerbiss. Ich hau an und meine schwere Grouperrute ist geradezu aberwitzig gekruemmt - die macht hier ein U als waere das ne Forellenrute?? Wow, der macht Druck! Ein Hammerfisch! 
Beim ablaufenden Wasser muss hier nen Trupp grosser Fische reingeschwommen sein. Und zwar richtig grosse Fische. Ist schon fast beaengstigend.
Er kurvt einmal von links nach rechts an den Klippen entlang, dreht dann und schwimmt ins offene Meer. Ich lasse die Schnur frei ablaufen, gebe dem Fisch kaum Wiederstand und versuche zu ertasten, was das fuer ein Fisch ist. Vorsichtig! Ja nicht wieder verlieren. Nach 100m spaeter ist Schluss. Ich kurbel das Vorfach ein und sehe, dass die 60IBS Schnur durchgeschnitten ist. Muss an ner Muschel vorbeigeschrammt sein denke ich. Das passiert hier auch oft... Viele gute Fische gehen so verloren. 
Mittlerweile bin ich doch etwas ratlos, um welchen Fisch sich das hier handelt, muss nen Jew sein denke ich. Und wie geil waere das hier nen grossen rauszuzaubern.

Enttaeuscht einen weiteren grossen Fisch verloren zu haben aber mit zittrigen Fingern und voller ungewisser Erwartung knote ich ein neues Vorfach mit zwei 6/0er Haken an und schmeisse den Koeder hinaus. Diesmal dauert es 15 Minuten bevor ein grosser Fisch einsteigt. Die Fische nehmen den Koeder direkt an den Klippen. Wieder dieser Hammerzug - so zieht nicht mal ein Grouper - tiefer und tiefer zieht er die Rutenspitze. Ich versuche dieses Mal voll dagegen zu halten um den Fisch wenigstens mal kurz zu sehen. Haha - guter Witz. Peng!! Und das 60IBS Vorfach reisst!!!

Alter Schwede - was geht denn hier ab!?!?!?! So was habe ich ueberhaupt noch nicht erlebt!!! Und ich hab hier schon einiges gesehen...

Ich brauch ein staerkeres Vorfach - habe natuerlich zum Snapperfischen keins dabei. Aber da habe ich doch noch ein Drahtvorfach - das knall ich da jetzt drauf. 
Jetzt schnell noch ein Filet vom Salmon geschnitten und raus damit. 

Mittlerweile bin ich auf alles vorbereitet. Und dann werde ich doch wieder ueberrascht. Auf einmal haengt die Schnur lose durch. Ich denke 'Was ist denn nun schon wieder los' und beginne mit boeser Ahnung Schnur aufzunehmen. Die haengt immer noch lose durch. Verdammt - wie kann das denn sein???? Ich hab doch nur 10m geschmissen??? Da sehe ich direkt am Rand der Klippen einen Schatten aus der Tiefe kommen. Gross und braun und drohend. Dann durchbrechen die Flossen das Wasser und bei dem was ich sehe stellen sich mir die Haare zu Berge!! Es ist ein Hai!! Und nicht irgendeiner - der Fisch ist ca. zweieinhalb Meter lang!!! Und er schwimmt hier ganz locker vielleicht einen Meter vom Ufer an der Oberflaeche lang! Alter, was geht denn hier ab!!!! 
Ich denk nur so bei mir - ********gal, was muss das muss - und setze den Anhieb. Der Fisch taucht sofort und schiesst in Richtung Felsnase in ca 600 / 700m Enfernung. Nicht so schlimm denke ich, denn ich habe ja 400m auf der Rolle. Dann schiebt der Fisch den zweiten Gang rein und die Rolle dreht sich so schnell rueckwaerts, dass ich mir die Finger beim Bremsen verbrenne und die wild rotierenden Griffe mir meinen Handballen boese durchpruegeln... Ich verliere zu viel Schnur denke ich bei mir. Wieder zieht der Fisch - mittlerweile habe ich nur noch ca 100m Reserve. Ich muss hinterher! Mit hochgehaltener Rute springe ueber Steine, wate durch Wasserpfuetzen und krabbel ueber einen grossen Felsbrocken. Mittlerweile schmerzen meine Schultern, meine Haende, mein Ruecken. Ich muss immer wieder Pausen machen in denen ich nicht versuche zu pumpen oder Druck auf den Fisch zu machen. Andererseits kann ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter - bei diesem Felsvorsprung ist Schluss. Also wieder Rute hoch. Ich halte die Rute in vollem U und blockiere die Bremse. Ich spuere den Fisch schlagen, aber er dreht sich nicht. Wieder nimmt er 10m. Verdammt -merkst Du ueberhaupt das Du gehakt bist? Wirst Du nicht muede 300m Schnur mit Dir durchs Wasser zu ziehen?? Jetzt geht das schon ne halbe Stunde. Mir zittern die Knie und ich knie mich hin und gebe dem Fisch Druck. Wieder zieht er. Diesmal nich denke ich, umklammer die Spule -aber es geht nicht. Wieder 10m. Go harder! rufe ich dem Fisch zu - Go harder! Dabei tut das garnicht noetig - das tut der eh. 5 Minuten lang passiert nichts, er steht auf der Stelle - ich zerre, aber er kommt nicht. Ploetzlich dreht der Fisch! Er schwimmt auf mich zu!! So schnell ich kann nehme ich Schnur auf - aber er schwimmt direkt auf mich zu, so schnell kann ich nicht kurbeln!! Da an der Oberflaeche, keine 30m raus durchbricht die charakteristische Haiflosse die Oberflaeche. Er zieht wieder zurueck zu meinem Angelplatz (den ich in der Ferne irgendwo da hinten ausmachen kann). Ich muss wieder Kontakt kriegen! Ich kurbel wie ein Berserker - ah da ist der wieder- aber was is das? Auf einmal haengt die Schnur durch. Ich kann es nicht glauben - der Fisch ist ab!! Ich liege auf den Steinen, mein ganzer Koerper zittert und ich kanns einfach nicht glauben. 
Langsam spule ich die Schnur ein - Haken sind noch dran, muss einfach aus dem Maul gefallen sein, denke ich... 
Mittlerweile ist die Sonne weg und ich muss mich beeilen, mein Auto noch im Hellen zu erreichen. Im Dunkeln ne halbe Stunde ueber den schlecht ausgezeichneten Buschpfad und heute ist Neumond... Nicht so super... Schnell packe ich ein und setze meinen schweren Rucksack auf - Au! Mir tut alles weh.
Gerade noch im hellen erreiche ich mein Auto. Ich bin total fertig und koennte den Boden kuessen vor Freude. Ueber den hoppeligen Sandweg rolle ich dann wieder gen Heimat.

Phil hat sich den ganzen Tag nicht sehen lassen - er wurde aufgehalten. Als er mich spaeter anruft sage ich nur. Ich habe 5 riesige Fische abgedrillt, den letzten fuer ne Stunde, die warme Stroemung ist da - ich hoffe Dein Tag war auch ok? 
Tja, da hat er garnichts mehr gesagt - aber was er gedacht hat, das kann ich mir denken |supergri|supergri|supergri

Am Ende war mir das alles ganz lieb mit dem Hai - schon gut dass der sich verabschiedet hat. Ich angel nicht auf Haie und ich haette da auch nichts mit anfangen koennen. Und besser er ist im Maul gehakt und geht ab als er ist im Magen gehakt und ich muss in toeten. Aber ein Foto haette ich gerne gehabt!|supergri|supergri

Und nur mal nebenbei - dass ne ganze Gruppe so fetter Haie am hellichten Tag keinen Meter vom Ufer weg in gerade mal 3-4m tiefen Wasser rumcruisen - da bin ich echt sprachlos. Das war gespenstisch als die Haiflosse so dicht aus dem Wasser kam!! Der Hammer. Wie gesagt, ich hab schon viel gesehen - aber da bin ich echt sprachlos...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## mauser (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Cooler Bericht, hat echt Spaß gemacht zu lesen, beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt#6

Viele Grüße Mauser


----------



## aal60 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

ICH GLAUBE; NACH DEM DRILL STANDEN DIE HAARE ZU BERGE. 
Toller Bericht, spannend zu lesen. ... .

Gruß vom Süßwasser


----------



## HarryO. (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

geiler bericht#6|supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Ich habe feuchte Hände vor lauter Mitdrillen! Klasse Bericht! Das nächste mal bitte einen Fotografen mitnehmen!


----------



## Tortugaf (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Glückwunsch zu den wunderschönen Angeltag,hast zwar nichts gefangen ausser deine Köder aber ein spannendenTag gehabt u. Haie sind ja nicht unbedingt deine Traumfische,oder????? Haie haben mir auch vor zwei Tage die Bonitos geklaut beim Troling. :q :q :q G.Tortugaf


----------



## don rhabano (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Echt geiler Bericht!!! Wenn noch Bilder dabei wären , wär das nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Jirko (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

holymoly ansgar, nen phänomenaler thrill... wie immer hast du deine erlebnisse grandios in worte gefasst und solche geschichten sind halt die, die´s anglerleben schreibt - klasse #6 #h


----------



## Ansgar (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Moin,

@ all: freut mich, dass der Bericht gefallen findet. 

Kann mich immer noch kaum bewegen - mir tut alles weh :q:q

@ Ossipeter - Tja der Fotograf der aergert sich ein Loch in den Bauch :q:q:q

@ Don Rhabano - gib mal im Internet "Bronze Whaler Shark" ein. Ich habe das hier mal MIT ABSICHT UNTERLASSEN. 
Denn es ist schon ein bisschen pervers wie viele von Anglern abmassakrierte Haie man da so sieht... 
(Hallo Tortugaf! #h- nein sind NICHT meine Zielfische/Traumfische. Und der geneigte Leser hat sicher (so wie Du) gesehen, dass ich NICHT gezielt auf Hai gefischt habe - und der Hoffnung war, dass es sich um eine andere Fischart handelt) 
Ich verstehe nicht was das soll den Haien nachzustellen und sie dann umzubringen nur fuer ein Foto. Denn die meisten Angler da murksen den Hai ab oder er laesst sich nach stundenlangem Drill in der Brandung eh nicht mehr reviven - oder er verludert weil sich der abgeschnittene Haken mit Stahlvorfach entzuendet...
Und z.B. an der Skeleton Coast (Namibia)  - aber auch an vielen anderen Stellen - gibt es viele solche Hai-Angel Trips. 
Ich bin damit ueberhaupt nicht einverstanden - und es werden schon viel zu viele Haie fuer shark fin soup auf bestialische Weise abgemetzelt - und viele Hai-Arten sind in ihrer Existenz gefaehrdet. Man kann die auch einfach in Ruhe lassen und sich daran freuen, dass es so tolle Kreaturen im Ozean gibt. 
Und essen kann man nen >2m Hai auch nicht, also bitte, bitte  - und ich wiederhole mich hier von vielen anderen Themen - lasst mir die Haie in Ruhe... 

@ Jirko: vielen Dank fuer Dein Kompliment - da habe ich mich ganz besonders darueber gefreut!! 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## goeddoek (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Ansgar, oll Baas #h

Dönnerschlach, das ist ja ein richtiger Krimi #6

1a Bericht :vik:


----------



## Zölfisch (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Ein toller Bericht!
Mit deinen schriftstllerischen Fähigkeiten könntest du auch ein Buch über dein bisheriges Angelleben schreiben.

Wie wäre es denn damit? #6

Besten Dank für deinen Bericht und viel Petri Heil
von Zölfisch|wavey:


----------



## Ansgar (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*



Zölfisch schrieb:


> Ein toller Bericht!
> Mit deinen schriftstllerischen Fähigkeiten könntest du auch ein Buch über dein bisheriges Angelleben schreiben.
> 
> Wie wäre es denn damit? #6
> ...



Hallo Zoelfish (sorry, habe nur "oe" - ist keine dt Tastatur und insert symbol  funktioniert hier nicht...)

Das ist witzig das Du das sagst mit dem Buch - das hat mir erst letzte Woche jemand von nem Angelmagazin auch gesagt. 

Ich rezitier die Antwort hier aus gegebenem Anlass dann noch mal... :q:q:q

Bezgl. Deiner Idee mit dem Buch - das wird ein kurzes Buch! ) )

Habe leider a) nicht genug Ideen und b) nicht genug Zeit fuer ein Angelbuch. Ausserdem wer kauft denn heute noch Angelbuecher?

Ich glaube das letzte gute Angelbuech das ich gelesen habe war Abenteuer Angeln von Georg Peineman - muss so Ende der 80er gewesen sein )

Ist doch heute alles DVD getrieben ... )

Naja, und der andere Nachteil eines Buches ist auch, dass man das Gefuehl nicht vermitteln kann, wie das ist, wenn man nen Anhieb setzt und der nicht mitkommt. Es ist ein ganz kurzer Augenblick, der Dich elektrisiert, Dich umhaut, ein winziger Augenblick in dem Dir klar wird dass dies ein grosser, grosser Fisch ist. Und das Gefuehl wenn dann Leben in dieses massive, Etwas unter Wasser kommt, wenn trotz maximalem Druck die Schnur von der Rolle fliegt, die harten, dumpften Stoesse in der Rute... Das muss man einfach selber erleben. Das kann man nicht beschreiben - wie sehr man auch moechte. Und das vergisst man nie. Das kann einem keiner mehr nehmen. Das ist genau so wie wenn man einmal das tiefe blaue Wasser gesehen hat 20 Seemeilen vor der Kueste, da wo das continental shelf abfaellt und Du endlose 5000 Meter tiefe Weiten unter Dir hast. Oder die Farben des Sonnenunterganges in der Wueste oder in Deutschland die gelben Rapsfelder im Mai an der Ostsee oder eine 4 Pfund Bachforelle mit goldgelbem Bauch, oder ne feiste gruengelbe Schleie oder ein goldbronzener Riesenbrassen ... Das laesst Dich nie mehr los ...

Ich wuenschte, ich koennte hier vermitteln, wie es war als ich die Fische gehakt habe - wie die 30IBS Schnur gesungen hat, wie die pinkfarbene Schnur im hellblauen Wasser 10cm dicht an der Felskante lang gezogen ist, das Zucken in der Schnur und in der Rute wenn der Fisch mit dem Kopf geschuettelt hat, die ansteigende Verwunderung und der Unglaube als der fette Hai (was ein Wahnsinn - ein Hai >2m!!) direkt vor mir aurgetaucht ist. Geht aber nicht. Echt schade, dass man die wichtigsten Sachen im Leben nicht mitteilen kann. Muss jeder selbst erleben. Hoffe es klappt fuer jeden irgendwann mal mit nem grossen Fisch (welche Fischart nun auch immer - das kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden). Und das man dann die Groesse hat, den grossen Fisch wieder frei zu lassen.

Und das alles schreibe ich nicht um mich wichtig zu machen oder um hier zu versuchen Leute von meinem Geschreibsel zu ueberzeugen. Ich schreibe das einfach, weil das so ist. Und vielleicht weil ich das alles immer noch ganz genau vor meinem geistigen Auge habe. Ich bin immer noch echt sprachlos, mir fehlen echt die Worte. Was hier abgeht ist nicht mehr normal. Es ist einfach unfassbar. Vielleicht kommen andere Leute damit eher klar oder finden das normal - fuer mich ist das nicht von dieser Welt... 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Tja Ansgar,du hast doch nahe am Wassergelegen, die Kollegen haben wohlgehoft dir wird es zu warm und du springst mal rein ......Dann kam immer bloss so ein blödes Stück Filet.Aber ein gewohnt sehr guter Bericht von dir, schon beneidenswert was so vor deiner Haustüre alles rumschwimmt.Beste GrüßeReinhold


----------



## Pannenfischer (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Spitzen Bericht!!
Bin immer noch am schwitzen,ist ja fast wie im Film "Der weisse Hai".

Gruß
Pannenfischer


----------



## guifri (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Ansgar, du bist ein Sack. Ich stelle mit deinem alten Böötchen fast erfolglos den Dorschen nach und du hämmerst hier so nen Bericht ein. Du bist gemein#d

#h


----------



## Ansgar (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

Moin Guifri #h

Dabei hatte das doch sonst bei Dir gut geklappt mit Dorsch?

Und ich hatte bei meinem Kurzbesuch im Januar mal gut 10 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 60cm an der Spinne vom Strand? Da muss doch was gehen??

Vielleicht mal ne taktische Wohnsitzveraenderung damit Du oefter loskommst?? :q:q

Naja, wenigstens kann ich Dich damit troesten, dass man nen gelegentlichen Durchschnitts-Dorsch wenigstens viel besser essen kann als nen 2.5m Hai... :q:q:q

Dieses Wochenende gab es ein paar Drummer - die sind auch ganz lecker - und nen schoenen Banjo Ray (schwimmt wieder), wenn ich mal Zeit habe stelle ich Pix rein. Der Fotograf war naemlich dieses Wochenende ganz vernarrt darauf mit zu kommen.. 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## GiantKiller (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

darf ich fragen welche art von vorfach du von den rocks aus benutzt.

grade diese scharfkantigen ausgespülten felsen haben mir auch schon schwer zu schaffen gemacht...


----------



## Ansgar (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*



GiantKiller schrieb:


> darf ich fragen welche art von vorfach du von den rocks aus benutzt.
> 
> grade diese scharfkantigen ausgespülten felsen haben mir auch schon schwer zu schaffen gemacht...



Hi GiantKiller,

ich benutze immer Mono, geflochtene kannst Du total vergessen. Wenn geflochtene unter Spannung die Steine nur leicht touchiert bricht die sofort...

Auch Mono ist nur begrenzt geeignet, unter 60IBS fange ich garnicht erst an. Besser ist 100IBS oder ideal 150IBS.
Fluorocarbon ist teilweise besser als normale Mono, da abriebfester. 

Das ideale Material waere Stahl, aber damit kriegst Du keine Bisse mehr - das ist uebrigends auch bei 150IBS Mono ein klares Problem...

Also, eine ideale Loesung gibt es noch nicht (vielleicht erfindet jemand ja mal ne komplett abriebfeste Schnur, dann kann ich mit ner 20IBS angeln...), es ist ein Balance-Akt.

Cheers
Ansgar


----------



## j4ni (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ich bin echt sprachlos! Dammi nochmol dorto!*

wow Hammerbericht, danke! Und post 12 finde ich ja fast noch besser, klar kann man das Gefühl nie genau vermitteln nur wiedergeben, aber für ein wenig Gänsehaut hat es gereicht, danke nochmal!


----------

